# Caxton prepaid Euro currency card



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

Has anyone used this card in France? What is your opinion on it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Excellent - used it throughout France and Spain with no problem although you cannot use it for tolls.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have used it in France , Spain and Portugal with no problems very happy with it.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Very happy with ours too, apart from the exchange rate, never a problem with French ATM's


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good to hear. We just ordered ours with a second card. Arrived within five working days. The site says seven.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

lots of posts about Caxton cards in the Continental touring forum - search by pressing the magnifying glass (not the "search forum") at the top left of the page, then enter" caxton" in the search box, and select "continental touring info" then search. You should get lots of posts :idea: 
and yes, it's a good set up, easy to use. 8)


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Cant see the point in it really. Just use a card such as Santander Zero or Post Office Credit card that can be used anywhere. No commission on overseas use and exchange rates are bank rate on day of use.(not tourist rates or in between)


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Surely you'd pay for every ATM transaction if you used a Santander or PO credit card? That's presumably why people use pre-loaded cash cards.

Phil


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Phil42 said:


> Surely you'd pay for every ATM transaction if you used a Santander or PO credit card? That's presumably why people use pre-loaded cash cards.
> 
> Phil


Yes but only for ATM cash withdrawals although Santander is still completely free if you use their ATM's in Spain.
I was only referring to using cards for shop purchases ( fuel food etc) and tolls. Surely most people must carry some Euro cash for small pruchases anyway and almost everywhere takes cards now unless purchase is very low.( if they dont take Visa/Mastercard then they probably dont take prepay cards). Again for withdrawing cash I use Santander Current account cash card which again is free in Spain and in France you only pay an ATM charge which probably is no more than the difference between Exchange rates offered by this bank and cash card firms.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Where's this magnifying glass?

Loddy


----------

